# Underhood Fuse Box Diagram



## 04_SpecV (Mar 23, 2008)

In July the engine on my 2004 Nissan Sentra SE-R Spec V hydro locked and has been sitting at my dad's friend's shop ever since. I finally got it towed home and the insurance is going to pay for a new engine. I noticed that the headlights don't work, the horn doesn't work and various other electronics don't work with the key turned. I opened the fuse box under the hood to discover that all of the fuses had been stolen. I've looked under the fuse box lid and in the owner's manual for a layout diagram of what fuses I need and where they go and couldn't find any info. Could someone e-mail a picture of their fuse box layout at [email protected] ? I have searched the forums and other websites and haven't been able to find a diagram. Thank you in advance!


----------



## saint0421 (Sep 24, 2006)




----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

If you have multiple items in-op that are not obviously related, that's often the sign of a blown fusible link. They are identified by a letter on your diagram and run from 30 amp to 80 amp on your chart.


----------



## saint0421 (Sep 24, 2006)

smj999smj said:


> If you have multiple items in-op that are not obviously related, that's often the sign of a blown fusible link. They are identified by a letter on your diagram and run from 30 amp to 80 amp on your chart.



His fuses were stolen




04_SpecV said:


> In July the engine on my 2004 Nissan Sentra SE-R Spec V hydro locked and has been sitting at my dad's friend's shop ever since. I finally got it towed home and the insurance is going to pay for a new engine. I noticed that the headlights don't work, the horn doesn't work and various other electronics don't work with the key turned. *I opened the fuse box under the hood to discover that all of the fuses had been stolen*. I've looked under the fuse box lid and in the owner's manual for a layout diagram of what fuses I need and where they go and couldn't find any info. Could someone e-mail a picture of their fuse box layout at [email protected] ? I have searched the forums and other websites and haven't been able to find a diagram. Thank you in advance!


----------

